# CMS sells Lake Michigan land



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

CMS sells Lake Michigan land
Conservancy group buys shoreline property near Frankfort from cash-strapped utility

CMS Energy Corp. plans to announce Monday the sale of three miles of shoreline along Lake Michigan near Frankfort to a nonprofit land conservancy and the Michigan Department of Natural Resources Trust Fund.

The total land package is about 6,000 acres or nine-square-miles of undeveloped property that's located just north of Arcadia and south of Frankfort.

http://www.detnews.com/2003/business/0310/12/d01-294961.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

LAND CONSERVANCY: 6,000-acre deal expected to be announced 

TRAVERSE CITY - The Grand Traverse Regional Land Conservancy is expected to announce today the acquisition of 6,000 acres in Benzie and Manistee counties, including a sprawling, scenic stretch of Lake Michigan high bluffs.
Gov. Jennifer Granholm was to announce the multi-million dollar deal today in Lansing with conservancy officials and representatives of the Charles Stewart Mott Foundation, and CMS Energy Corp.	

http://www.record-eagle.com/2003/oct/13cms.htm


----------



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

What's going to happen to the land after it changes ownership?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I don't know. That is always my first concern when the conservancy gets the land. Remember how the NPS lied to us when they got Sleeping Bear Dunes? If the big developers had got the land you can bet it would have been destroyed and no hunting. The worst now is that we have some access and can negotiate for some hunting as reasonable resource management. The deer still need to be managed.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

CMS, ARCADIA: Conservancy deal protects 6,000 acres

TRAVERSE CITY - Condos and golf courses won't cover two miles of high-bluffed Lake Michigan shoreline and six square miles of farmland in Benzie and Manistee counties currently owned by CMS Energy - and Sue Webber is bubbling with enthusiasm at the news.	

"A group out of Texas had talked about million-dollar homes, a helipad, golf courses," she said. "This has the best of what this region has to offer, dunes, high bluffs, shoreline, forest, the farmlands - and it's all irreplaceable."	

http://www.record-eagle.com/2003/oct/14arcade.htm


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

This may seem a little far fetched, but my wife works for the dentist who is also secretary for GTLC, I'll try to get some feedback from him on it, and see what his take is. My hunch is however, that as far as hunting goes they won't have aproblem with it, for example, the DR. just back from a Caribou hunt in Northern Canada, which reminds me he said he would give my wife and I some. The point is, they aren't against hunting, just development.


----------



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

As long as they're against development it's fine with me. It would be a shame if this land ended up filled with condos and cement. There isn't enough lake michigan land like this left to be developing large chunks of it.


----------

